# Angora Rabbits



## budgirl9

Hello, I am thinking about getting angora rabbit, but i need everybody's opinion on the breed. are they friendly? and what i need to know before purchasing a breed that need a little more work.


----------



## LindseyG

Angora rabbits are in my opinion the sweetest rabbits there are. They are like little puppies, they don't mind being held on their back, you can do anything with them. They do need to be brushed at least 3 times a week, every 90 days they need to be plucked or have a haircut or they will shed out their hair and could possibly get wool block, right after being plucked or sheared they do not need to be brushed that much for a few weeks. You have 5 breeds of angoras to choose from,
English angora, this is the breed I raise, they are the smallest at 5-7 lbs they are also the fluffiest and hardest coats to take care of, they are very sweet and look like little stuffed animals. Their ears tip over at the tip and just make the cuteness factor 1000% more. 






Then there are the giant angoras they only come in one color the red eyed white they are 10 lbs or more. 





There are also German angoras these are very similar to the giants but a little smaller, they range from 9-12 lbs. these rabbits do not shed and always need to be sheared, every 90 days. These rabbits from what I hear are very sweet, gentle, and easygoing, the best with kids. They come in red eyed white and rarely black, there are breeders trying to get other colors developed as well. 





Then there are the two breeds with the easy to care for wool, these only have long wool on their backs, not on their legs or head. The french and satin angora. French angoras are the easiest angora to groom, the have hair that is a little more course and not as soft as the first three breeds I mentioned,some of them shed their coats and some need to be sheared it just depends on the rabbit. They are pretty large rabbits weighing 8-10 lbs. They come in a wide array of colors 





The satin angora is the last breed, they are gorgeous rabbit. Spinners absolutely love their wool because it is so shiny and beautiful. They produce the least amount of wool of all the breeds, they tend to matt easily with their soft silky coat. They are like the french and are also in the 8-10 lb range. 




My rabbit pumpkin is 1/4 english angora and 3/4 satin angora, she isn't as shiny as the above rabbit but she does have a sheen to her hair and makes beautiful wool.


----------



## ZRabbits

I love Angora Rabbits. I went with the DM Lion head because of space. Love Neville and Luna's partial wool coat.All the brushing I have done with those twohave made them such sweet bunnies.

Andto get my Angora"Fix", I read Lindsey's blog. lol She's got some real beauties. Can't wait to see the future beauties as well.

Let us know if you decide to go Angora. 

K


----------



## Samara

I've wanted an angora for a while myself, but I don't know that I can keep up with the grooming. For now I'm practicing on my wee lionlop mix.  

Let us know which you decide on! And lots of pictures!


----------



## RoyalLions18

I have an English Angora. Rescued him from an auction. Even tho i love Moe and he is super sweet (more like a little lap dog), i cant handle the hair! I have too keep the poor old man shaved! I would start out with 1 for a while. To make sure you can handle the fur before you go out and buy a couple, then want too slap yourself! lol I thought i could handle it with no problem, but he proved me wrong!So i will never have an angora agian. Lionheads are more my speed. I just go threw their hair twice a week, and never have a not!


----------



## budgirl9

thank you everyone you are making my decision easier to make now to find a breeder in my area


----------



## toyabrooke

We have an Angora named Mr Dudles and he is the sweetest thing you could ever meet! He was so gentle and calm from day one, and we never even had any behaviour changes before he was neutered. He litter trained himself, and can even come away with us on long trips because he just sits in the car with us! 

My mum has to brush him twice a day though, and he often needs trimming around his feet so he doesn't slip and slide everywhere. His face also needs some cutting back so the poor darling can see! He is well worth it though! We have had him for over 3 years now I think and he is the most loved person in the entire family  

Edit: P.s He is an English Angora 
T


----------



## Live to ride

I breed all 5 breeds and love them.


----------



## melbaby80

I'll be getting a grey 9 week old English angora this weekend. I have a double maned lionhead, her wool is pretty dense. I normally brush her out 2-3 times a week. I had no idea we had so many angora experts on here!! Love it! Time to read some blogs! :biggrin2:


----------

